# X2_rotating_head



## yeorgjx (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi "community"...
As it is first time posting,I would like to thank You all for all the things you shared.
Especially those who posted about X2 mini mill and about mini lathes.
 I managed to make some nice (I beleive) modifications to my X2.It converted to CNC and now has a rotating head.
 Here come some photos about how it is now.


----------



## yeorgjx (Aug 13, 2011)

Here come some photos,of what I did...


----------



## yeorgjx (Aug 13, 2011)

the sketchup file (disks-head only) 

View attachment rh.zip


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 13, 2011)

I like the Mod interesting. 
When you have a moment an intro in the welcome section would be a good thing . Tell us a bit more about yourself you shop and your interests/experience in building model engines.
Also a post on your experience with the cnc build. A couple of us did threads but. another perspective would be good. 
Tin


----------



## yeorgjx (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know your opinion,and for your suggestions.
I will visit the "wellcome" section soon.
As attachment a 3gp video. 

View attachment 3gp_X2.zip


----------



## ttrikalin (Aug 13, 2011)

fantastic! 

Welcome from a fellow greek -- (thomas trikalinos) 

take care, 

tom in MA


----------



## yeorgjx (Aug 14, 2011)

I am very huppy that you like the modification.
I am sure I will learn a lot from your site too.
Thanks...


----------

